# They must be worried



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Listening to the radio this morning, the ND Farm Bureau had paid advertisements on KFGO. It was a pretty lengthy ad for the radio and featured Eric Aasmundstad blasting the HPC plan, and resident sportsmen. If they are willing to put in money for advertising this they must be concerned about it. They will also be on clear channel radio 3 times a day on Mon, Wed, and Fri, airing their legislative concerns (according to their website). If there are any members of the farm bureau who are in favor of the HPC, it wouldn't hurt to contact your organization supporting your opinion. The ND Farm Bureau portrays the fact that they are representing all landowners, and I can't help but think the sentiment isn't unanimous in the ranks.

We have got them on the run, but can't give up now.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Very interesting! It really makes you wonder what Eric's motivation was last year when he "thought outside the box" and invited sportsmen to join the Bureau to better placate the hunter/landowner/access issue. Obviously, it sure didn't have anything to do with capping hunters. Thank goodness nobody signed on to that trip to the guillotine.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MUZZY

DO NOT THINK THAT WE HAVE THEM ON THE RUN. THEY ARE USING THE ONE THING THAT THE AVERAGE SPROTSMENS DO NOT HAVE, SOMEBODY ELSES MONEY TO SPEND ON ADVERTISING. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE RIGHT TO WIN, YOU JUST NEED TO REPEAT WHAT YOU WHAT TO UN-INFORMED VOTERS OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER ETC.. AND THEY START TO BELIEVIE IT. THE SAME UN-INFORMED VOTER GIVEN EQUAL INFORMATION USUALLY VOTES WITH WHAT IS RIGHT. THIS UNDERLINES MAKING THE CALLS TO THE VOTING BODY IN BISMARCK.

BOYCOTT THE ADVERTISER ON EDDY'S SHOW AND TELL THEM WHY. HE HAS BEEN VERY ONESIDED IN THIS ISSUE JUST LOOK AT LAST FALLS SHOWS. WE HAVE A LONG WAYS TO GO ON ALL OF THE ISSUES SO KEEP CALLING AND KEEP SWINGING.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

They aren't worried at all. They are just trying to ICE the idea of no CAPs.
I don't see much talk here that indicates we are getting the HPC point across. Get on the phone and get the message out. No commericalization of our resource.

The subcommittee of 1307 needs to be contacted too. Dennis Johnson of Devils Lake, Byron Clark of Fargo and Robert Hunksur of Newberg.
Ask them to use HPC in determining the up to 10,000 numbers and put zones in the bill. At least when it comes to conference committee after being passed by the house they will understand what we really want.


----------

